# first person shooters



## David (May 1, 2010)

are violent shooters ok to play?


----------



## tikitorch55 (May 1, 2010)

Looks cool hopefully it has Multiplayer online


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 1, 2010)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> Looks cool hopefully it has Multiplayer online


:|


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> Looks cool hopefully it has Multiplayer online


i hope youre not serious.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 1, 2010)

Looks nice, hopefully none of the main characters die.


----------



## tikitorch55 (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> tikitorch55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well im not very bright on these types of subjects.....


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

I've bought too many Call of Duty games in the last few years... but of course, I will buy this one.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

OMGOMGOGMOGMGOMGOGMG

Seriously? This is your fourth thread today about Call of Duty. As much as I love Nintendo games, you don't see me making four threads about Super Mario Galaxy in one day. You really to stop overreacting.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OMGOMGOGMOGMGOMGOGMG
> 
> Seriously? This is your fourth thread today about Call of Duty. As much as I love Nintendo games, you don't see me making four threads about Super Mario Galaxy in one day. You really to stop overreacting.


thats great, you can go make your mario threads, i dont care, this looks freaking awesome and as soon as i have the money im paying for it.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> I've bought too many Call of Duty games in the last few years... but of course, I will buy this one.


looks a lot better than i was expecting. 1000x better than MW2s first teaser.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I feel the same way about Super Mario Galaxy, but that doesn't mean I should make four separate threads about it. You only need one thread. The rest are unnecessary.


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stay in your Mario thread, David will stay in his Call of Duty threads, must we argue all the time?

I saw it, it was pretty good =D


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

A Vietnam game? Don't get me wrong, I'm excited, but how's it gonna work? Walk around aimlessly in the jungle, get ambushed, then napalm the whole area? Because that's what the war was, historically. Also, I'd hate to play as the North Koreans in Multiplayer. 10 Koreans were killed for every American, historically.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

i dont care what anyone says, call of duty isnt overdone yet.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> A Vietnam game? Don't get me wrong, I'm excited, but how's it gonna work? Walk around aimlessly in the jungle, get ambushed, then napalm the whole area? Because that's what the war was, historically. Also, I'd hate to play as the North Koreans in Multiplayer. 10 Koreans were killed for every American, historically.


its not vietnam. its WWII-present. Vietnam will probably be in there.


----------



## Rawburt (May 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The epic battle of wits between Tye and David will never end.


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that definitely makes it more interesting, but multiplayer's still confusing. You'd have a guy with an ACR Heartbeat sensor right by a guy with a Springfield Rifle with a bayonet,


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heartbeat sensors arent present, they dont exist.  but yeah, itll be interesting to see how they do the multiplayer, it should be pretty cool.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

i just uploaded it to my youtube


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i just uploaded it to my youtube


So...you stole a video and uploaded it as your own? That's not something I'd expect from a video editor like yourself.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you get out, go back to the mushroom kingdom, the video was for download right off of gametrailers.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you uploaded an unaltered video to your YouTube channel. A video editor like yourself should know better than that. And you're getting views from something that isn't yours. Besides, it's probably been uploaded a hundred times by other people already.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care about views, the videos up to download, i loved it, it was 7 mb, so i uploaded it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i dont care what anyone says, call of duty isnt overdone yet.


Yes it is.

The game is going to be *censored.2.0* because it was only given a year or two for development and then everyone's going to baww. 

Because Activision thinks releasing crap every year is a good business strategy.


----------



## Nic (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OMGOMGOGMOGMGOMGOGMG
> 
> Seriously? This is your fourth thread today about Call of Duty. As much as I love Nintendo games, you don't see me making four threads about Super Mario Galaxy in one day. You really to stop overreacting.


But you sure tell your words when somebody has a opinion about Mario or something.

Anyways, I disliked the trailer.  I wish there was more gameplay then just special effects.


----------



## Elliot (May 1, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

C/P on FB 
ME: Its going to be made my "Treyarch" what is everyone getting their panties in a bunch for? 

Other kid: lol garrett ur an idiot treyarch is better than infinity ward by far lol and the trailer got realesed last night at midnight i put the link on my channel

Cod4 and cod 2 are so much better then WaW and Cod 3 the only thing good about world at war was Nazi Zombies that was mad fun but the story and over powered online guns...sucked the trailer didn't come up until like midnight or something I'm sick so I had to go to bed early

Just saw the trailer it looks...like a House M.D episode trailer...It was giving me seizures. I'll give it a chance hopefully it will be better then MW2


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> C/P on FB
> ME: Its going to be made my "Treyarch" what is everyone getting their panties in a bunch for?
> 
> Other kid: lol garrett ur an idiot treyarch is better than infinity ward by far lol and the trailer got realesed last night at midnight i put the ]world at war wasnt that bad. i dont understand why everyone hated it, it had its cool missions and i liked having a WWII game in the pacific. and the guns werent that bad, i play with one of the rifles and i still get could scores even though its not a sub,


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't see people who like Mario, or any other video game franchise for that matter, overreacting and making four threads about it in one day. But if someone _did_ do the same with a Mario game, I'd tell them the same. You only need one thread, not four in a day.


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

How about this Tye. Leave it alone. The reason flame wars start is because you start posting in threads not for you. Did you ever notice that?

>Pokemon League Thread
HOW COME EV TRAINING ISN'T ALLOWED. I WANT EV TRAINING POKEMON TO BE ALLOWED. Look at it now. Dead thread is dead.

>Question about a Windows product
MACS ARE SUPERIOR, WE DON'T GET VIRUSES. WINDOWS HAS A LOT OF SECURITY FLAWS. Look at it now, a PC vs. Mac thread.

I'm not siding with anyone here either. The only reason I came here is because I was curious on why you posted on a Call of Duty thread.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET OUT.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just replying to a post directed at me. What's so wrong about that?


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont like call of duty, you probably havent ever played it and/or owned a copy so just leave.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

Well it looks pretty.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like shooting games, period. I'm sorry that I don't get enjoyment out of killing other humans.

And you can take the same advice that you're giving me and stay the *censored.3.0* out of Nintendo related threads.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive actually owned every mario game on console besides the gay sports rip offs, and a tonne on ds, ive also owned/beaten, and played the heck out of every zelda game as well. same for a tonne of other nintendo games, me posting my opinion on something nintendo related, is totally different than someone like you posting something in a call of duty thread when you have never owned/played an actual call of duty game. so just get out, and go play wii cooking or something.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't like killing humans but you enjoy making poor Innocent Pikachus fight to the death for your amusement. ; _ ;


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't die, they just faint.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

tye, you kill every thread you come into.


----------



## Jas0n (May 1, 2010)

Looks like every other *censored.2.0*ty CoD game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't kill humans in any game.
There is a difference between the real world and virtual world.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not unless you this guy

http://www.youtube.com/v/sN80AZ0cbLc&feature=related


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea if I've played a Call of Duty game or not. For your information, I haven't played one firsthand, but I have seen gameplay and watched other people play, and I can say that I wouldn't enjoy them. Killing other people isn't something that I would call "fun".


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But killing other creatures are?


----------



## AndyB (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> tye, you kill every thread you come into.


Much like you do at times.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i havent killed one in a long time. and if i remember correctly its usually cause tyoe comes in and an argument starts much like this one.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if it's virtual or not. No, it's not actually _murder_ if it's virtual, but it's the principle of it. I'm not going to spend my time brutally killing virtual people, even if they're not real. And don't even compare killing humans to stomping on Goombas like you've done before. That's completely different. Not only are Goombas, and the rest of the Mario universe, non-realistic, unlike games like Call of Duty, but they're also not humans. They're monsters. When someone kills a monster, they're depicted as a hero, but when someone kills another human being, they've committed murder and are considered a criminal. That's because monsters are evil, humans are not. Yes, there can be evil humans, but most humans aren't, and the vast majority of humans that you kill in video games aren't truly evil. They're not monsters. Goombas are just that; they're Bowser's evil minions. And there's about just as many Goombas as there are mosquitoes. Don't tell me you think that killing a mosquito is considered murder. Point is, I wouldn't ever want to kill a human being, so why the hell would I want to do it in a video game? Plus I hate guns.


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing innocent creatures with your heel, kicking their bodies into scorching lava, Hell sometimes, kicking their bodies around just for the hell of it! Even stomping the bones of a corpse.

Oh, the brutality!


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good for you, you sound like a sheltered 12 year old whos scared of everything.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously didn't read my last post.






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if it's virtual or not. No, it's not actually _murder_ if it's virtual, but it's the principle of it. I'm not going to spend my time brutally killing virtual people, even if they're not real. And don't even compare killing humans to stomping on Goombas like you've done before. That's completely different. Not only are Goombas, and the rest of the Mario universe, non-realistic, unlike games like Call of Duty, but they're also not humans. They're monsters. When someone kills a monster, they're depicted as a hero, but when someone kills another human being, they've committed murder and are considered a criminal. That's because monsters are evil, humans are not. Yes, there can be evil humans, but most humans aren't, and the vast majority of humans that you kill in video games aren't truly evil. They're not monsters. Goombas are just that; they're Bowser's evil minions. And there's about just as many Goombas as there are mosquitoes. Don't tell me you think that killing a mosquito is considered murder. Point is, I wouldn't ever want to kill a human being, so why the hell would I want to do it in a video game? Plus I hate guns.


----------



## AndyB (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> good for you, you sound like a sheltered 12 year old whos scared of everything.


Do you ever wonder why people do this to your threads?


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because in war, when a man runs at you with a gun, you hug him.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 19, for your information. And not wanting to kill people doesn't make me "scared of everything". So, by your logic, if I'm not out murdering people, then I'm a big sissy?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate war. Why the hell would I want to play war games?


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about games? I'm talking about real life.


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you're getting at, 'cause i hate guns and war too. But you have to distinguish between a game and reality. I loved MW2 for the most part, because I was shooting at Russians who wanted to destroy America, and all of its citizens. However, there was one level where you had to play as a terrorist, going through a level shooting civilians. It made me sick to my stomach, but that's exactly what's supposed to happen. It's supposed to give you a sense of remorse.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I wasn't. No, you don't go up to people and hug them in war, you kill them, which is something I completely disagree with. Of course, it's never going to change, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with it. And why would I play a game about something that I don't agree with? It'd be like me playing Fox News: The Game.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize that the Russians are doing the exact same thing as you; they're defending their country. They may be on the opposite side, but they're still innocent people who just want to defend their country, and you're killing them. That's why I hate war so much. All the pointless deaths... It's sickening.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you obviously dont understand they theres deeper storys to these games, than just shoot people. and who would not want to play as Task Force 141?  theyre one of the coolest special ops teams around.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if there's a story or not, the game revolves around killing people. I'd rather play games that have stories that _don't_ involve killing other people.


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the context of the game, they've launched a surprise attack on Americans, and are killing civilians. But yeah, war is pointless.
Anyways, it'd be fun to see Fox new: The Game. You'd start out as a lowly worker on an oil rig, then after passing level 1 you'd be a Border patrol guard, and once you finally gain enough experience you'd level up and be a Wall Street banker!


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually russia goes to war because of the dead american they find in front of a russian airport massacre. which is the guy you played as during that undercover mission with makarov.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you ever wonder i dont care?


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was just simplifying it. =P


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then by your terms, Link is a criminal for killing Ganondorf.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2010)

Pokemon shows animal fights.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Pokemon shows animal fights.


First of all, they're not animals, they're creatures born to fight. And they don't _kill_ each other, just knock each other out.


----------



## Greedo (May 1, 2010)

I'm not going to be getting this, I've had enough of the CoD series. At least one can hope treyarch will do a better job of WaW... ugh, no thanks.

And 3 threads on this... seriously?


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.onemanga.com/Pokemon_Special/14/12/


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammmnn he sure looks knocked out.


----------



## SilentHopes (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxZO_jky83E
> 
> :DD:
> 
> ...


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!

This is your 3rd or 4th thread about this, in one day. Just because nobody replied to your other threads doesn't mean you need to make another.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had other threads about the trailer coming out, and when it was coming out, and people were replying to those... the one that doesnt have any replies is the "official" one that ricano told me to make. :|


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

Seriously, I am not even a little bit excited for this game right now.  And that trailer was not "orgasmic" in any way, all it was was a teaser that didn't show anything of any importance.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Haha no offense but the trailer looked like it was made by David xD 

BOOM BOOM LIGHTING BOOM BOOM BANG FIRE BOOM LIGHTING LIGHT LIGHTING!


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Haha no offense but the trailer looked like it was made by David xD
> 
> BOOM BOOM LIGHTING BOOM BOOM BANG FIRE BOOM LIGHTING LIGHT LIGHTING!


rofl no offense, its something id do.  there was a ridiculous amount of film burn in there.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...You already know I don't like that. haha


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they are having a very nice game of tag, just Arbok is not very good.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the manga, not associated with the games at all. It's not made by Nintendo or Game Freak, so it's not canon, and that's not what happens in the games. And even if it was, it's not much different than animals killing each other in nature. But it's _not_ like people are shooting them with guns.


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

This topic is full of craziness and bad arguments. 

And, wtf at comparing video games to killing people.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> This topic is full of craziness and bad arguments.
> 
> And, wtf at comparing video games to killing people.


Because that's what you do in some video games; kill people. It may be virtual, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## 8bit (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, so everyone that plays FPSs are psychos since they enjoy killing things virtually and they're so similar, am I right?


----------



## 8bit (May 2, 2010)

Yes people who play FPS's are psychos .-.


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Yes people who play FPS's are psychos .-.


Dey be crazy man.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what tye makes people who play FPS' out to be, by his terms 3/4 of my school must be psychos.


----------



## 8bit (May 2, 2010)

That is true your school is full off psychos. Tye and I are right!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say that. No, playing shooters doesn't make you a murderer. But the question is, why would anyone want to kill someone at all, be it in real life or virtually?!


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you want drive a goombas spinal cord into his feet? and cause him to explode into hundreds of particles of smoke? why would you want to electrocute animals with 1000s of volts of electricity?


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because people are aggressive by nature. There's nothing wrong with that on it's own and it's not just something that goes away, and hey games can actually make you use it in a healthy way.

And you can't compare the humans you kill in games to people in real life, they have no souls, no history, nothing, they're just obstacles you have to overcome in the game, they're just the same thing every game adds in for challenge, just giving them human shapes doesn't make them human.

When it comes down to it, people who play them just like tense situations, fun toys and things to use it on, there's no moral dilemma playing games.

I don't even like FPS's either, they are not my type of game, but to imply that it's morally wrong to play them is just not true. Just because you don't see the value of something doesn't mean nothing but bad things can come of it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, you completely disregard my previous post. Here, since you can't seem to remember, I'll post it again for your convenience:






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if it's virtual or not. No, it's not actually _murder_ if it's virtual, but it's the principle of it. I'm not going to spend my time brutally killing virtual people, even if they're not real. And don't even compare killing humans to stomping on Goombas like you've done before. That's completely different. Not only are Goombas, and the rest of the Mario universe, non-realistic, unlike games like Call of Duty, but they're also not humans. They're monsters. When someone kills a monster, they're depicted as a hero, but when someone kills another human being, they've committed murder and are considered a criminal. That's because monsters are evil, humans are not. Yes, there can be evil humans, but most humans aren't, and the vast majority of humans that you kill in video games aren't truly evil. They're not monsters. Goombas are just that; they're Bowser's evil minions. And there's about just as many Goombas as there are mosquitoes. Don't tell me you think that killing a mosquito is considered murder. Point is, I wouldn't ever want to kill a human being, so why the hell would I want to do it in a video game? Plus I hate guns.


Plus, what you described never happens in such a graphic way. But in shooter games like Call of Duty, brutal stuff like that _does_ happen, blood and all. It's horrible.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.onemanga.com/Pokemon_Special/5/12/


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i play because theyre fun, theyre not real, and its just cool for me to be able to be a special ops/marine/ranger. the guns they use are cool, their tactics are cool, the gadgets they have are cool, its just all around cool/fun for me. it also lets me appreciate what these guys actually do in real life. and playing call of duty world at war actually helped me better understand what my grandfather went through as a kid, and even my great grandfather, he was a sniper for the german army, he killed 36 men. and like you said rob, none of its real, and the people arent real. i also really enjoy the storys written behind all these game, and i like the adrenaline rushes that the almighty multiplayer gives you.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't understand. It's the principle of it. No, you're not killing real people, but you're simulating it. And, no, not all people are aggressive by nature. And even if some are, they don't have to simulate killing humans. They could just as well be playing a fighting game like Super Smash Bros. Brawl. There's action and fighting, so it can be a great outlet for your aggression, but without the blood, gore, death, and killing other people.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you enjoy war and killing people so much, why don't you just go join the army? What, are you afraid to risk your life in real life, so you play video games instead?


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, im not interested in joining the army, ive already said, i think what they do is cool, and these games can also help me appreciate what they do over there, and also provide a solid game with endless replayability, and you know what, im just gonna stop replying cause you are really really ignorant. it seem like nintendo pulled their big fat rolls of bills over your eyes and hit you over the head a few times. good day to you sir.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not the ignorant one, _you_ are. And don't say that you're not interested in the army, because you clearly are, otherwise you wouldn't be playing war games. You just don't want to do it in real life because you could actually die, and you don't come back like you would in a game. War is real, and it's a horrible thing. Making games about it is just wrong. At least in my opinion. But keep on playing whatever you enjoy, I don't care. Just don't bash other games, especially when you don't even give them a chance.


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I understand exactly what you're saying, in fact I don't like FPS like these much for similar reasons you do, I like bright and colorful games because they stimulate my imagination and the more realistic war games remind me a lot of the grim things of our reality, so I definitely, don't disapprove of you not liking these games, everyone has different tastes.

The only thing I don't agree with is that you have a moral issue with them, but I digress, at the end of the day, either side can't really be proven, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but i have to reply to this. IM ignorant? you just contradicted yourself, you told me to stop bashing games i dont give a chance, when your talking all kinds of *censored.2.0* about a game you dont even play or have played?? WOW. and yes, war is real, but that doesnt mean you shouldnt try to learn anything about it and pretend it doesnt exist, and like i said before, 2 other times now, playing these games give people understanding of what these guys go through, and what they have to do. and i guess everyone who plays war games is interested in the army? no, thats not that case at all, thats a very dumb statement to make, theres millions of people who play the call of duty franchise, and millions more who play other games like halo and gears of war, theyre not all interested in joining the army, they play for the storys, the insight on what soldiers go through and the fun of playing competitively against theyre friends. plus, im a 17 year old guy, my interests like most others consist of the following. 

girls, music, video games, guns, and food. 

if you really do think people who play these games are wanting to join the army or should join the army, then yes, you sir, are indeed a very ignorant individual.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Stereotyping

Anyway, I never bashed Call of Duty. I never called it a bad game or anything, I just questioned its morals. No, I don't think that it's something that people should be playing, but I never said anything bad about its gameplay. You, on the other hand, go out and bash every game Nintendo makes, whether you've played it or not.

And, you're right, not everyone who plays Call of Duty is interested in the army. Some just enjoy killing people, which is just wrong. Yes, there are people who just play the game because they enjoy it, but I don't think killing people is something that _anyone_ should be enjoying, be it in real life or virtual. But I can't control what games people play.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

congrats on killing another thread tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> congrats on killing another thread tye.


What an intelligent response!

And it's not like it matters if this thread gets killed or not, since you have other ones just like it.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no use in arguing against a 19 year old who blindly defends a kids company even when he knows hes wrong.


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> congrats on killing another thread tye.


You were as much to blame as anybody. And yet, you cannot just accept someone's opinion or thoughts. To you, in your latest post, they are wrong. Which in itself is wrong, there is no right or wrong way to see/think of anything.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care, im not gonna listen to some bull *censored.2.0* from someone who hasnt even touched the damn game. and who doesnt even understand what its about and/or knows what it has to offer. also, i wasnt only referring to him blindly defending nintedo in this thread, he does it in every other thread as well.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How am I wrong when I'm only stating opinions? And Nintendo's not just a "kid's" company. >_>


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


refer to post before yours.


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refer to what? He's just sharing his opinion, there is no need to get so angry and be an *censored.1.3* to people that don't share the same as you.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my post about him doing that in every thread not just this one. dur.


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get smart David, it doesn't suit you. 
And anyway, maybe it's you that's bringing it out. With your own bull*censored.2.0* fanboy-ism.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont consider myself a fanboy as i play just about everything, sure i like call of duty, but its still pretty broken, and it needs some fixing still, i dont bow down to it as the greatest game ever. and no im not an xbox fanboy, i enjoy all the systems, ps3, xbox and one or two wii games, (zelda and smg). i like xbox and ps3 equally. wii on the other hand, lets not go back there.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

anyway, this thread is done, so lets all just let it get lost in the sea of faces.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 2, 2010)

David, quit being an ass.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

*Ignores arguement*


I hope theres zombies even though Der Riese never gets old


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I kill people in GTA or CoD is for the simple fact, it's safe.

Going on a killing spree in GTA No remorse doing it in real life... remorse and a life sentence...

People kill people in video games or do anyhting in videos games because they can't do it in real life.

P.S Tye you don't even play MW2 so how would you know what happens?! When you kill somebody in MW2 MONEY flies out not blood.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats only on a payback, there is also some blood in the both single and multiplayer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was blood in Metroid Prime and Legend of Zelda. >


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it's like it's piggy bank soldiers.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just strengthening my point. Like you said, people kill people in games because they can't in real life, unless they want to go to prison for the rest of their life. That's a horrible mindset. "Since I can't kill people in real life because I'd end up in prison for the rest of my life, I'll kill people virtually because there's no risk!"

And if that's true about MW2, that's just disturbing. So, basically, the game is rewarding you with MONEY for KILLING people?! What the *censored.3.0*?!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not from humans.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda teaches bad skills like breaking into houses, throwing pots, stealing people's money and whatever else they have, etc.


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, quit acting it's like a big deal, unless someone is deranged they're not gonna take games seriously and if they do, well video games have little to do with how they act.

Just agree to disagree and stop acting like it's such a moral issue.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still dont understand why people play these games. ITS NOT ABOUT ONLY KILLING.

and tye , like al said, you must want to steal things because you do it in zelda instead of real life.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT IT'S NOT ON A NINTENDO CONSOLE! owai-


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you look too far into it, you can relate it to crime, but that's not how it's meant to be. Link isn't portrayed as a criminal in the games, because he's not one. Besides, Link doesn't "break into houses" (he can't enter a house if it's not unlocked, so it's not breaking in), nor does he steal people's money (the Minish put the Rupees in pots and tall grass, they don't belong to people). The only thing you brought up that's true is the fact that he smashes pots, but are you seriously comparing smashing pots to killing human beings?!


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> P.S Tye you don't even play MW2 so how would you know what happens?! When you kill somebody in MW2 MONEY flies out not blood.


I'm not sure if you're serious here, but money AND blood flies out when you get a payback kill, that's all.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

I lol'ed at the comparison of killing people in games and killing people in real life.

Pixels on a screen =/= a living, breathing human being with thoughts and feelings, no matter how realistic the graphics look. FPS games aren't fun because the people playing them get fun out of slaughtering other human beings, and if you think this you are SERIOUSLY messed up.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I lol'ed at the comparison of killing people in games and killing people in real life.
> 
> Pixels on a screen =/= a living, breathing human being with thoughts and feelings, no matter how realistic the graphics look. FPS games aren't fun because the people playing them get fun out of slaughtering other human beings, and if you think this you are SERIOUSLY messed up.


.


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I lol'ed at the comparison of killing people and killing people in real life.
> 
> Pixels on a screen =/= a living, breathing human being with thoughts and feelings, no matter how realistic the graphics look. FPS games aren't fun because the people playing them get fun out of slaughtering other human beings, and if you think this you are SERIOUSLY messed up.


I laughed evenmore at the people trying to justify either and explain the game.
Tye doesn't care for them, so leave it at that.


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not liking them is one thing, saying everyone who plays them likes killing human beings is another.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that _everyone_ who likes them likes killing human beings, but the fact remains that they could be playing other games that _don't_ involve excessive violence and killing people. I just don't see how anyone could play those games and _enjoy_ killing people, be it virtual or not. Yes, virtual isn't real, but the principle still exists. You're killing people.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

You're not killing people, you're pushing a button that sets off a chain reaction of pixels rapidly changing colours to display a fictional image that has no meaning whatsoever to life outside of the screen.

Oh and about the Topic, it looks ok, but I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, were making pixels fall over and getting points


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could do, but why shouldn't they play FPS games? Whether it's people or not makes NO difference what so ever, they're pixels. Change the pixels around a bit and you have a koopa.

As I said before, people don't play these games and enjoy killing people, they enjoy them because of the story and challenge of competing with other human beings. Also as I said before, if you believe people play these games for the pure enjoyment of killing people, you are messed up.

The principle DOESN'T exist, the people have no past, no future, no feelings, no thoughts, no soul and they'll respawn 2 minutes later. They are not people and you are not killing them, you are removing their pixels from a screen.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And most of the time, they fade from the screen. It's not like they're always laying there. And it's even more graphic in mario. You're stomping on a creature and crushing its internal organs and bone structure. As well as dropping a creature into boiling hot lava.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the bodies do actually fade away, they dont pile up or anything.they lay there for a but but then theyre gone.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> You're not killing people, you're pushing a button that sets off a chain reaction of pixels rapidly changing colours to display a fictional image that has no meaning whatsoever to life outside of the screen.
> 
> Oh and about the Topic, it looks ok, but I'm not convinced yet.


You could think like that, but then you're just being thick. Yes, it's not real. I know that. But you're playing a game where you shoot people to death. It doesn't matter if they're pixels or not, you're still creating an image of killing a human being.

Now, I don't judge people by the games they play. I have lots of friends who enjoy FPS games, but I don't think they're bad people because of it. I just question what goes on in their head when they're playing games like that and killing people... Have they no feeling, no emotion, no heart? (Well, most of my friends who play such games are people who don't show any emotion and can be very hateful and violent... Granted, most of the time it's just because they're acting like /b/tards, but still.) No, I don't believe that playing games like that makes you a bad person, nor do I think that you have no heart or anything. I just think that you have to be pretty thick to not let the reality of what you're playing affect you.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep they only stay for scavenger


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 2, 2010)

cod black scat


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know how many times its been said, but people play these games because of the stories and its fun challenging their buddies online, and it also gives insight to what the marines and other divisions do. you have never played a call of duty game, and you probably dont know the stories either, all you think it is is killing people, and thats just ridiculous. and yes there is some emotion involved when playing these games, that one airport mission was pretty intense. i didnt actually shoot anyone though.


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give up with you, you are not coming up with any argument other than, "You're killing an image of a human"

Do you HONESTLY believe that the people playing these games are going to go outside with a gun and run down the street killing people? Or that they get enjoyment over seeing a human being die?

Let's take this as an example. I just deleted a picture of my dad off my computer, basically deleting his pixels, the same as you do when you kill a person in a game. Does that mean I want my dad dead?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to Tye, yes. It's been said over and over, they're just pixels. There are those deranged lunatics who take joy in killing, but they tend to do that in real life.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I'm not being thick I'm taking thing as they are. We don't play them to go round ,"OH YEAH GO ME I LURV KILLING PEOPLE OOH YEAH LIFE'S GOOOOD!" no, we play them to test our reactions, aiming and just play a game that is exhilarating with other people online. If that's too much for you, fine, but don't complain. Don't make a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 2, 2010)

Seriously, most people are able to separate reality from a video game.  You do it all the time.  When people kill someone else in a multiplayer shooter, they don't think, "Die, you infidel scum!  Allah will surely reward me!"  What they _do_ think is "Hah, get some, *censored.1.3* on the other side of the internet."  The realism is there to make it engaging and interesting, not to desensitize you to violence.  I've heard a lot of stories of first-time soldiers soiling themselves during their first combat experience, but I've never heard of someone pissing themselves the first time they played Modern Warfare, unless it was from excitement.


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Pok


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does actually greatly improve reflexes, ive caught all sorts of things at ridiculous  speeds when they fall beside me or something.


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MW2 turned David into Spider-Man.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, pretty much.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

MW2 also teaches you to use sound to your advantage 
for example i listen out for foot steps


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> MW2 also teaches you to use sound to your advantage
> for example i listen out for foot steps


well if russia ever invades the americas, we'll all have be using things we learned from call of duty to try to stay alive longer, and tye will ultimately be flipping through his latest mario instruction booklet.


----------



## 8bit (May 2, 2010)

Why do these people want to kill other people in games that caused that kid to shoot his parents when they took his x box and halo game :|


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stomp teh Russia!


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously man? MW2 doesn't make you into some sort of Rambo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but real gun training does. Meheheheh. It's actually helpful too. Because most games are pretty good representatives of how real guns work. The only thing some lack is the recoil.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know, im just messing around.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know very well that it's not just killing people and that there's a story to it. But your main objective is killing other people, story or not. I could just as easily play a game with a story that _doesn't_ involve killing people.


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Why do these people want to kill other people in games that caused that kid to shoot his parents when they took his x box and halo game :|


That's because the game was not at fault.
It was the kid and the parents.

The parents for leaving a gun in plain sight, loaded and failing to get help for their kid.
The kid for over-reacting when his Halo was taken away.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yeah, call of duty players would obviously have some sort of idea on how to hold a gun and aim decently.


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

I lol that Tye is no longer responding to me.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I lol that Tye is no longer responding to me.


he probably feels overrun.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overrun by people that don't take computer games so seriously.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

I wish we could get back on topic ;(


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I lol that Tye is no longer responding to me.


I was off The Bell Tree for awhile spending time with my boyfriend. Am I not allowed to do that or something?


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get to keep the money.

Have you ever heard of Assassins?

And yes if every psycho in the world picked up a video game the world would be a little safer, so it's good people play violent videogames.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

This is getting to off topic 
Maybe a topic about first person shooters?


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

this whole thread is ridiculous. like i said before, nintendo wrapped their 100 dollar bills over tyes eyes and hit im over the head a few times.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 2, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> This is getting to off topic
> Maybe a topic about first person shooters?


GETTING!? It's been off-topic since this topic started!

@






			
				Robert said:
			
		

> MW2 Turned David into Spiderman



OMG! XD If I didn't already have exactly 2,000 characters into my sig that would go there.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> this whole thread is ridiculous. like i said before, nintendo wrapped their 100 dollar bills over tyes eyes and hit im over the head a few times.


Must I say it again? I love Nintendo because they give me a reason to love them with their games and products. I'm not "blinded by their money" or any of that nonsense you're saying.


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

David could you remake this topic? This one has been killed.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

Tye stop flaming the thread before it gets locked.

Oh wait Conor is already here -.-


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> David could you remake this topic? This one has been killed.


i have an official one that i made, but it didnt get any posts... everyone just came back here. 

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7358390/1/#new


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> David could you remake this topic? This one has been killed.


No, don't make *another* thread


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because they all involve some form of violence, killing, and death.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tye stop flaming the thread before it gets locked.
> 
> Oh wait Conor is already here -.-


I'm in no way "flaming" in this thread at all. >_>


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha funny joke.

You have not talked about the new CoD game at all e.g if you're looking forward to it, what you hope to see in this one. All you've done is say how much you hate CoD.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We tried to discuss COD then you came in and killed it


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not involving killing human beings with guns and other weapons. There's a big difference between cartoon violence and explicit, realistic violence with blood, gore, and death.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh for *censored.3.0* sake


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of a person would get enjoyment out of crushing turtles into their shells??


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 2, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Tye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://espadakiller.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/vlcsnap-112634.png</div>http://i.ytimg.com/vi/lKhrOANdBTs/0.jpghttp://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UIXOn06Pz70/SGaJFpoeJXI/AAAAAAAADsA/uE-FJbHUa7o/s800/Strawberry%2Band%2BRhubarb%2BJam%2B500.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.giantbomb.com/forums/off-topic/31/so-jeff-made-a-commment-about-jam-during-the-mw2-quick-look-it-got-me-thinking-what-do-you-call-it-jam-or-jelly/271092/&usg=__bIydu4legsAjhs0gkBpFj6OdUKU=&h=333&w=500&sz=41&hl=en&start=8&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=uKDLR_Hz_Nh_zM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmw2%2Bjelly%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything, I'm just going off topic. You clearly don't know the definition of "flaming" on the internet. It's when someone directly attacks another member through rudeness, name calling, etc. I've done none of that. The only thing that I'm "attacking" is the idea of playing game in which you kill people. And even at that, I'm not saying that those games shouldn't be played or that the people who play them are bad people. And I never said anything about hating Call of Duty. No, it's not a game that I enjoy, but I'm not bashing it. I just disagree with its morals.


----------



## Jas0n (May 2, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

Screen stretchhhhhhhh


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

How about.. you ALL shut the *censored.3.0* up? You all leave it be. Request a lock for the thread and stick to the "official" one.
It is everyone's own choice, respect it.

Now, take note and actually shut up.


----------



## Conor (May 2, 2010)

Unless this gets back on topic it will be locked.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, I already explained all this many times. Koopas are monsters, not humans. They're Bowser's evil minions, and you don't brutally murder them, you jump on them and they disappear. It's not like you're shooting them with a gun and watching their corpse fall to the ground covered in blood. Koopas, Goombas, and all other enemies like them can be seen as a video game equivalent of mosquitoes, ants, etc. You step on an ant and don't even think about it, yet here you are trying to tell me that stepping on a Koopa is murder.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

also for tye:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JSS8izscKU

EPIC trailer


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evil minions? there *censored.3.0*ing turtles
Makarov in mw2 is serioulsy evil


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see koopas as turtles, not mosquitos, you really are messed...


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

Wow, you are all redundant. You want to stop the argument... then stop it yourself, don't keep coming back to it, adding your own new jabs.


----------



## Conor (May 2, 2010)

Topic Locked.


----------

